# Ganymede ohne JSP Editor



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2009)

Hi hab mir jetzt in der Arbeit Ganymede isntalliert. Leider muss ich feststellen, dass der JSP Editor fehlt.. mhn wo krieg ich den her? Welche PlugIns brauch ich da? Hat das was mit WTP zu tun?


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2009)

Du brauchst Ganymede for JEE, da ist WTP dabei. Aber warum arbeitest Du mit einer alten Version? Aktuell ist Galileo.


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2009)

mhn jetzt kann ich nicht mehr update...



> Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
> Cannot find a solution satisfying the following requirements org.eclipse.swt [3.4.0.v3448f].


wtf?


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2009)

> Du brauchst Ganymede for JEE, da ist WTP dabei. Aber warum arbeitest Du mit einer alten Version? Aktuell ist Galileo.


Mah weil ich mir vertan habe... nochmal neu...

Thread kann ignoriert werden ;-)


----------

